# Onkyo DAC Amp HA200



## dcginc

Saw this image posted on Tone Audio's Personal Audio Facebook page but not much comes up in an online search


----------



## PurpleAngel

It looks like this HA-200 is fairly new, so only a few reviews on line, so far.


----------



## tomscy2000

This is a rebranded TEAC HA-P50B; same exact outer structure and internal workings except for two differences: (1) paint job, and (2) the Onkyo uses a MUSES8920 for the gain stage instead of the OPA1652 on the TEAC. While the exchange of a single opamp can impact sound, the core D/A portion should be the same. The current buffer should be the same as well. I used the TEAC for a brief while, and found it not only to be very solidly built, but also quite pleasant in sound signature. It's a bit laid back and relaxed, warm in overall tonality, but possesses a delicateness and sweetness found in few portable units. The ADL X1, by contrast, sounds dry and boring, not to mention more hissy (read: noisy) with sensitive IEMs and headphones.
  
 Check out the existing thread on the TEAC here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/704097/new-teac-ha-p50-b-portable-dac-amp


----------



## orcheung2002

I owned the Teac P50. Is it possible to install the muse8920 or muse02 to Teac P50 by user himself. Thanks


----------



## tomscy2000

orcheung2002 said:


> I owned the Teac P50. Is it possible to install the muse8920 or muse02 to Teac P50 by user himself. Thanks


 
  
_I don't think so._ The OPA1652 only comes in the SOP-8 package, which requires soldering. This means that the HA-P50-B's PCB board doesn't have opamp sockets.
  
 The MUSES8920 comes in both DIP-8 and SOP-8 --- the Onkyo probably uses the 8920 in SOP-8 to conform to the PCB board. The MUSES02 only comes in DIP-8 sockets, so it's incompatible.
  
 Thus, you can desolder the OPA1652 and solder in a MUSES8920, but again, that requires soldering skills.


----------



## orcheung2002

Thanks tomscy2000 very much. I do not possess any skill so just continue to enjoy what P50 can give me. Thanks


----------



## HuoYuanJia

Interesting! Thank you for the detailed info, Tomscy.
  
 I wanted to pick up the Onkyo A-9050 the other day and I was wondering why brands like Onkyo, Yamaha and Denon were ignoring the portable audio market. I guess I was wrong...
 Too bad that a) the DAC is not available in Europe, and b) it's only rebranded. I like the speaker amps from Onkyo, I would like to see what they could come up with for headphones.


----------



## tomscy2000

huoyuanjia said:


> Interesting! Thank you for the detailed info, Tomscy.
> I wanted to pick up the Onkyo A-9050 the other day and I was wondering why brands like Onkyo, Yamaha and Denon were ignoring the portable audio market. I guess I was wrong...
> Too bad that a) the DAC is not available in Europe, and b) it's only rebranded. I like the speaker amps from Onkyo, I would like to see what they could come up with for headphones.


 
  
 Well, considering that the TEAC is really good, the Onkyo should also be really good. It's difficult to predict how changing out the OPA1652 to the MUSES8920 will change the sound; both are FET input opamps, so they have similar performance characteristics (8920 looks slightly prettier on paper). Both are well-regarded opamps and are preferred units by modern designers.
  
 TEAC actually likes using the 8920 a lot, but they tend to use it for I/V LPF conversion in their DACs. Since that step is done in the charge pump of the PCM5102A here, the only thing these opamps are doing is voltage gain, and I don't know how that will impact sound.
  
 The designer of both units has mentioned in a press conference that the two are voiced differently, however, owing to a different sound philosophy between the two firms (TEAC and Onkyo). Interestingly, the Onkyo spec sheet quotes its analog input performance (0.003% THD+N into 32 ohms), while the TEAC quotes its digital performance (0.001% into 32 ohms). Personally, I thought the TEAC's weak link was its analog input performance (even though it supposedly uses a discrete analog stage for the amplifier portion), but I doubt most people would be using it as an amplifier. As a DAC/amp, the TEAC is absolutely excellent, especially for its price. FYI, the HA-P50B is driven to ~2.25 Vrms, while the DAC-HA200 is driven to ~2.15 Vrms, at max. power into 32 ohms.
  
 Overall, I'd say the better buy is the TEAC (slightly cheaper, slightly more powerful, slightly better performance numbers, a pleasant, well-rounded overall sound), but the differences should be minor. I assume that if someone prefers the Onkyo signature over the TEAC's, then it wouldn't be a performance penalty to go with the Onkyo.


----------



## tomscy2000

Okay, so I heard the Onkyo. It... sounds similar to the TEAC. Of course, it's practically impossible to pinpoint the difference from sonic memory. I last heard the TEAC weeks ago, and the two aren't available to be listened to side by side (one store carries the TEAC, one carries the Onkyo). But I can say this --- it sounds pretty nice. I doubt anyone would be disappointed with one and exulted with the other. More likely, anyone would enjoy both.


----------



## HuoYuanJia

I have much respect for you inside knowledge!


----------



## tomscy2000

huoyuanjia said:


> I have much respect for you inside knowledge!


 
  
 Thanks, but no insider knowledge here --- just composites of different public sources.


----------



## skingg

tomscy2000 said:


> Well, considering that the TEAC is really good, the Onkyo should also be really good. It's difficult to predict how changing out the OPA1652 to the MUSES8920 will change the sound; both are FET input opamps, so they have similar performance characteristics (8920 looks slightly prettier on paper). Both are well-regarded opamps and are preferred units by modern designers.
> 
> TEAC actually likes using the 8920 a lot, but they tend to use it for I/V LPF conversion in their DACs. Since that step is done in the charge pump of the PCM5102A here, the only thing these opamps are doing is voltage gain, and I don't know how that will impact sound.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You mention the TEAC being slightly more powerful, is it based on the specs on paper against the Onkyo or you are basing it on the price to performance value? I'm not very technical in these so am curious


----------



## tomscy2000

skingg said:


> You mention the TEAC being slightly more powerful, is it based on the specs on paper against the Onkyo or you are basing it on the price to performance value? I'm not very technical in these so am curious


 
  
 It's based on specs on paper, but the difference isn't much, and there practically is no real-world difference. The Onkyo has 145 mW into 32 ohm while the TEAC has 160 into 32 ohm. That's it. 15 mW is not much of a difference. As I mentioned, from memory, the two sound similar, but I wouldn't be able to tell you pinpoint differences because I have not A/B'ed the two and have only listened to both on separate occasions.


----------



## skingg

tomscy2000 said:


> It's based on specs on paper, but the difference isn't much, and there practically is no real-world difference. The Onkyo has 145 mW into 32 ohm while the TEAC has 160 into 32 ohm. That's it. 15 mW is not much of a difference. As I mentioned, from memory, the two sound similar, but I wouldn't be able to tell you pinpoint differences because I have not A/B'ed the two and have only listened to both on separate occasions.


 
 Thank you. I'm only just scratching the surface into the world of headphones and presently own a pair of Shure SE535 reds and the portable Fiio E18 dac+amp. Since I'm thinking to grab a pair of the Sennheiser HD650 sometime later this year, I suppose I'm gonna need something to power the 300ohms headphone so am currently looking at something at about $400 price range. At present after some googling I'm narrowing it down between these two and the Nuforce Icon HDP. But I wonder if they are substantially higher quality sound wise than the Fiio products for their retail prices.


----------



## tomscy2000

skingg said:


> Thank you. I'm only just scratching the surface into the world of headphones and presently own a pair of Shure SE535 reds and the portable Fiio E18 dac+amp. Since I'm thinking to grab a pair of the Sennheiser HD650 sometime later this year, I suppose I'm gonna need something to power the 300ohms headphone so am currently looking at something at about $400 price range. At present after some googling I'm narrowing it down between these two and the Nuforce Icon HDP. But I wonder if they are substantially higher quality sound wise than the Fiio products for their retail prices.


 
  
 You sure you want to use a portable with the HD650? For the sameless coin, you can get a desktop set like the Schiit Modi + Vali, or Modi + Asgard 2, and the handsome combo should deliver great sound.


----------



## skingg

tomscy2000 said:


> You sure you want to use a portable with the HD650? For the sameless coin, you can get a desktop set like the Schiit Modi + Vali, or Modi + Asgard 2, and the handsome combo should deliver great sound.


 
 As I'll be travelling to Japan, I'll have to make do with whatever brands they have in the store which I always checked with here:
  
 http://bit.ly/1rvTixO (Yodobashi official site headphone amps section)
  
 I tried searching for what you suggested but it seems they are not available at Yodobashi.


----------



## tomscy2000

skingg said:


> As I'll be travelling to Japan, I'll have to make do with whatever brands they have in the store which I always checked with here:
> 
> http://bit.ly/1rvTixO (Yodobashi official site headphone amps section)
> 
> I tried searching for what you suggested but it seems they are not available at Yodobashi.


 
  
 Ah, I see. Where in Japan? You might be able to take a trip to Fujiya-AVIC or e-earphone, which would be better choices to go to for audio than Yodobashi (not that it's bad; I've been to the Osaka Umeda Yodobashi before, and it was quite enjoyable).
  
 Schiit is a US brand, sold mainly in the US. That's why you can't find it at Yodobashi.
  
 If you're gonna be in Japan, though, you might as well pick up something uniquely Japanese. I guess the Onkyo would be cool, or the new Denon DA10, etc.


----------



## skingg

tomscy2000 said:


> Ah, I see. Where in Japan? You might be able to take a trip to Fujiya-AVIC or e-earphone, which would be better choices to go to for audio than Yodobashi (not that it's bad; I've been to the Osaka Umeda Yodobashi before, and it was quite enjoyable).
> 
> Schiit is a US brand, sold mainly in the US. That's why you can't find it at Yodobashi.
> 
> If you're gonna be in Japan, though, you might as well pick up something uniquely Japanese. I guess the Onkyo would be cool, or the new Denon DA10, etc.


 
 The Yodobashi I went to the last time were strictly Tokyo ones in Shinjuku and Akihabara. This time I'll be going back to Osaka and yeah, Umeda Yodobashi and Namba Bic-Camera it is. Here's hoping I can meet an attendant who can speak some English.
  
 And thanks for the tips, it seems there is an e-earphone outlet down at Dendentown. Gotta mark it on my map!


----------



## tomscy2000

Took some glamour shots of the DAC-HA200 on Friday.


----------



## skingg

I suppose it's likely to be between this and the Teac. Gonna see if the amp change would justify the extra $50 cost.


----------



## tomscy2000

skingg said:


> I suppose it's likely to be between this and the Teac. Gonna see if the amp change would justify the extra $50 cost.


 
  
 Yeah, that'd be helpful --- I think a lot of people would be curious about a direct comparison.


----------



## Necrophantasia

I live in Japan, so over the weekend I had a chance to try both amps at e-earphone and Yodobashi.
  
 I used my Sony Xperia Z1 (SOL23) as source for the USB DAC for both the TEAC and the Onkyo.
  
 For some reason, I could use a standard USB cable to hook my phone up to the Onkyo amp and it took over volume controls immediately, but I could not get the TEAC amp in e-earphone to hook up my phone no matter how many times i tried. However, when I went over to Yodobashi Camera in search of an HA-P50-B to try, I found another HA-P50 on display. When I used the same USB cable on this TEAC, the amp hooked up right away! So I'm thoroughly confused.
  
 Having not read anything previously, I was very curious about the difference between the two. I'm not the most intense audiophile but I was actually pretty disappointed by Onkyo DAC-HA500. Maybe the pairing is bad with my headphones, but it really feels like the bass was pumped up and a filter was applied over the treble to make it a lot less detailed and a lot more muffled. It's very very similar to the TEAC, but the TEAC was a lot less muffled and the bass felt a little bit stronger in contrast.

 Overall, I was pretty disappointed. I actually thought the line out from Xperia Z1 + FIIO E11 amp sounded better than this amp in most cases.

 However, take this with a grain of salt. I actually like the sound from the ADL X1/ADL A1 a lot (which got panned on page 1), so maybe my personal tastes just don't match with this kind of amp.


----------



## skingg

necrophantasia said:


> I live in Japan, so over the weekend I had a chance to try both amps at e-earphone and Yodobashi.
> 
> I used my Sony Xperia Z1 (SOL23) as source for the USB DAC for both the TEAC and the Onkyo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What headphones were you using?


----------



## Necrophantasia

I used the Noble Audio Noble 4 to test the amp.


----------



## tomscy2000

necrophantasia said:


> I used the Noble Audio Noble 4 to test the amp.


 
  
 Interesting. I have the Noble 4C, though I haven't tried it with the Onkyo or Teac. At least for the UERM, I don't think neither the Onkyo nor Teac has a muffled sound signature. The impedance curve of the Noble 4/4C is known, and it's actually less susceptible to FR changes due to output impedance of the source amplifier. Yes, however, both the Onkyo and the Teac are definitely warmer devices than the ADL X1 (was I the one that "panned" the X1? Because I don't like it, and I might've mentioned something about the Onkyo and Teac being better units). I can understand if you come from an ADL sound signature, or something similar like the ODAC, that the sound might be too "relaxed" sounding, but I feel the Teac definitely has adequate detail levels, to go with a warmer signature and a smoother treble response. Again, I only listened to the Onkyo long enough to think that it sounded somewhat similar to the Teac, because I knew I couldn't do a real comparison between the two, so I wouldn't be able to remark whether the two have distinct differences. I don't recall exactly, but one of the Japanese bloggers might've mentioned that the Onkyo sounds warmer than the Teac somewhere. Personally, I couldn't really make a declaration either way.


----------



## Necrophantasia

tomscy2000 said:


> Interesting. I have the Noble 4C, though I haven't tried it with the Onkyo or Teac. At least for the UERM, I don't think neither the Onkyo nor Teac has a muffled sound signature. The impedance curve of the Noble 4/4C is known, and it's actually less susceptible to FR changes due to output impedance of the source amplifier. Yes, however, both the Onkyo and the Teac are definitely warmer devices than the ADL X1 (was I the one that "panned" the X1? Because I don't like it, and I might've mentioned something about the Onkyo and Teac being better units). I can understand if you come from an ADL sound signature, or something similar like the ODAC, that the sound might be too "relaxed" sounding, but I feel the Teac definitely has adequate detail levels, to go with a warmer signature and a smoother treble response. Again, I only listened to the Onkyo long enough to think that it sounded somewhat similar to the Teac, because I knew I couldn't do a real comparison between the two, so I wouldn't be able to remark whether the two have distinct differences. I don't recall exactly, but one of the Japanese bloggers might've mentioned that the Onkyo sounds warmer than the Teac somewhere. Personally, I couldn't really make a declaration either way.


 
  
 I am not a very well-versed audiophile so maybe my opinions are just completely wrong, but this is what I think after listening to the amps.
  
 I very much prefer the tighter clearer sound of the ADL A1/X1 and similar amps because I feel they really make the Noble 4 treble sing and the details in vocals is pretty awesome. When I pair the Noble 4 with either the Teac or the Onkyo, the much more "relaxed" sound of the amps, imho, destroys the best part of the Noble 4 and makes the treble sound pretty mushy. It was almost to the point where I felt the cheapo Fiio E11 paired with the Noble 4 sounded better. I was so prepared to make the purchase the amp that day, but after testing, I changed my mind.
  
 When I listened to the amps, I had no clue what was different, other than the price tag, but this is what I noticed.
  
 Both amps are 90% similar, and only subtly different. The Japanese bloggers are right in that the Onkyo is definitely more "relaxed" as you call it with the low end much stronger. The warm treble (which I really don't like) is slightly, but noticeably, warmer on the Onkyo than the Teac.
  
 If I had to compare the two, I think the Teac is definitely the better of the two.


----------



## tomscy2000

necrophantasia said:


> I am not a very well-versed audiophile so maybe my opinions are just completely wrong, but this is what I think after listening to the amps.
> 
> I very much prefer the tighter clearer sound of the ADL A1/X1 and similar amps because I feel they really make the Noble 4 treble sing and the details in vocals is pretty awesome. When I pair the Noble 4 with either the Teac or the Onkyo, the much more "relaxed" sound of the amps, imho, destroys the best part of the Noble 4 and makes the treble sound pretty mushy. It was almost to the point where I felt the cheapo Fiio E11 paired with the Noble 4 sounded better. I was so prepared to make the purchase the amp that day, but after testing, I changed my mind.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh no, there's no "wrong" or "right" here --- if you like the ADL sound, then you like it. No one should or could hold that against you just because of differing opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My preference for the Teac/Onkyo is as follows: (1) basal hiss is non-existent, whereas I can definitely hear it on the ADL, and (2) the warmer, smoother sound is more conducive for long-period listening, as I use both the Noble 4C and the UERM, both of which are revealing CIEMs that are neutral-tilted, whilst simultaneously the TEAC had enough detail and transparency in the midrange for me to be satisfied.
  
 You might like the CEntrance Mini-M8, though that's a far more expensive unit.


----------



## volcanicvoltage

This post it true on DC Charging port and charger options.
  
 I bought Onkyo DAC Amp HA200 last week and am quiet happy with it so far. 
 Something that really bothered me was a need to buy additional charger to charge it (as I wanted a dedicated charger and did not want to use the USB cable on a USB phone charger or I wanted to use TASCAM PS-P515U (http://amzn.to/1i8QFia) as recommended by the TEAC for its  HA-P50). After searching for quiet some time, I decided to find what kind of DC barrel is the received USB to DC cable has. A visit to RadioShack gave the answer to be EIAJ-2 DC Jack. Viola!!!! PSP AC Charger (http://amzn.to/1rn3Of4) has the same EIAJ-2 DC Jack with the same 5V, but with 2A.
  
 The only issue i found was that the instruction manual says "Maximum current when charging is 1 A." It also says, "The voltage supplied to the unit should match the voltage printed on the rear panel." (TASCAM PS-P515U is 1.5A) But i think it is only going to fasten the charging time. 
   
 So far, I am really happy with my decision and really enjoying it.


----------



## audionewbi

Darn I want to test the HA-200, why does Australia have to be years behind the rest of the developed world?


----------



## bulabulabanana

I also live in Japan and have tried both of these amps side by side at Yodobashi Camera in Umeda. I used my TF10's that have been re-cabled with Audio Tracs ue10 pro2 cables. I found that the TEAC had better timing and pace than the Onkyo, while the Onkyo had deeper more accurate bass. I liked both of them, and had no problems connecting my iPhone 5 to either of them. I also tried the Sony PHA-1 and PHA-2. All of these amps sounded very nice. I felt the TEAC, Onkyo and PHA-2 had slightly similar sound signatures and a real high quality to their sound. I'm going back to test them again, but I have a feeling I'll pick up the Onkyo. The lush accurate bass was quite addictive. In a perfect world I would like to have the rythym and timing of the TEAC with the bass of the Onkyo.


----------



## CyrusJools

Just bought myself one of these, which I'm feeding with 320Kbs lossless (spotify) and a combo of B&W C5 (new ones) and P7. It's good, especially for mobile, but it's not got that reach in to your head and scoop your heart out awesomeness that I know is possible from my Cyrus / Dyn set up. 
  
 One to use for mobile (& PC) for sure, but for PC *only* (with a decent amp), I'd go with the Dragonfly 1.2 at under half the price.


----------



## crashtest33

I currently own the Hp-p1 and fancy a change. It's really hard to know what to do these days as my Fostex is now very overpriced. 
I can stretch to a CLT720 but if the Teac is better than my Fostex I may just save my money.
A side-by-side test of the DACs and Amp stages is what I need. 
Has anyone who's heard this Teac also heard the Fostex recently?


----------



## ccaz3

Hey what's the difference between the typical model HA200 and the Japan import model ending in a B? They are priced pretty good thru importers on Amazon ($260ish). Looking at this and the Teac... I kinda like the black and the idea its more neutral in sound.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## bulabulabanana

I'm not 100% sure, but I think the ‘B’ just means black. Looking at the box I see the code with and without the ‘B’ printed on the bottom. I liked both the TEAC and the Onkyo. The TEAC was more energetic while the Onkyo was more relaxed and rich. Neither of them blew my mind, but they opened up the sound field and made everything sound higher quality. I didn't want to spend over $300 on an amp for my headphones and this was the one I liked the most. I did listen to a few higher priced amps, and they did sound great and they added more passion and emotion to my music, but I felt there wasn't that much gained by spending more money. I love how easy it is to connect to my iPhone. I like the layout of it, the design of it all and the volume knob has a nice weight to it. I don't like that the battery in my iPhone drains faster when I use the amp nor do I like that iTunes in my phone seems to slow down or stutter a little when using this amp. The amp's battery is great - I've been getting over 8 hours of play time. It is definitely a quality product. Overall, I like the Onkyo. I like it a lot.


----------



## dac0964

tomscy2000 said:


> It's based on specs on paper, but the difference isn't much, and there practically is no real-world difference. The Onkyo has 145 mW into 32 ohm while the TEAC has 160 into 32 ohm. That's it. 15 mW is not much of a difference. As I mentioned, from memory, the two sound similar, but I wouldn't be able to tell you pinpoint differences because I have not A/B'ed the two and have only listened to both on separate occasions.


 
 Hi tomscy2000,
  
 I'm planning to get an IEM with 16 ohm, 100 dB sensitivity, and max power of 5mW.  Would either of these DAC-Headphone amp be too much or will be just fine?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## tomscy2000

dac0964 said:


> I'm planning to get an IEM with 16 ohm, 100 dB sensitivity, and max power of 5mW.  Would either of these DAC-Headphone amp be too much or will be just fine?


 
  
 You'll be okay. The power ratings are done at maximum output volume.


----------



## dacari

tomscy2000 said:


> You'll be okay. The power ratings are done at maximum output volume.


 
  
 Interested in this too, so with sensitive iem you can have enough volume path to make precise adjustements or suddlenly is too much loud? is there any imbalance?
  
 Here in EU it is on sale now, in fact, always has been a bit cheaper than his half-brother Teac backwards the rest of the world, maybe for this nearly always it has been recommended the Teac over the Onkyo.


----------



## tomscy2000

dacari said:


> Interested in this too, so with sensitive iem you can have enough volume path to make precise adjustements or suddlenly is too much loud? is there any imbalance?


 
  
 It's fine. There's plenty of play on the volume knob in low gain mode.


----------



## BillHew

Based on your positive review I just purchased the Onkyo HA-200. It's a nice little DAC/AMP and I'm pleased with the warmth, bass extension and sound quality. It's great that it just connects up via a lightning/usb cable to my iPad and iPhone making a neat set for high quality listening while travelling when I use my Klipsch X11 IEMs or Bose QC25. Very relaxing sound quality with this device for long listening without fatigue. For use with my macbook I still prefer the Meridian Explorer 2 going into my Philips Fidelio X2 that offers better sparkle, clarity and timing. DSD has definitely got the edge using Onkyo's HF Player otherwise I'm really enjoying using TIDAL.


----------



## skingg

To those with technical backgrounds, would it be sufficed to say that based on specs alone between the Onkyo HA200, Teac HA-P50-B and the Fostex HP-A4, the Fostex would be a better upgrade over the Fiio E18 than the other two? I'm looking to purchase one of the three to go with the HD650 headphone and since I'm on a budget and could afford Tube amps at the moment, would this be a wise choice?
  
 My apologies for asking this here but the reason I'm only comparing these three are because they do not require AC. Ofcourse the benefits of the Onkyo and Teac would be portability but I'm looking to use one with the PC.


----------



## tomscy2000

skingg said:


> To those with technical backgrounds, would it be sufficed to say that based on specs alone between the Onkyo HA200, Teac HA-P50-B and the Fostex HP-A4, the Fostex would be a better upgrade over the Fiio E18 than the other two? I'm looking to purchase one of the three to go with the HD650 headphone and since I'm on a budget and could afford Tube amps at the moment, would this be a wise choice? My apologies for asking this here but the reason I'm only comparing these three are because they do not require AC. Ofcourse the benefits of the Onkyo and Teac would be portability but I'm looking to use one with the PC.


 

 No experience with the HP-A4, unfortunately. I haven't really had great experiences with Fostex DACs, however, from experience with the A8C.
  
 You're going to want more power than what the HA200/P50 provide, however, if you're going to use it with the HD650. Not necessarily too much more, but a little more at least. I'd stick with the E18, honestly, unless you don't like the TE7022L USB interface, which is its weakest link.


----------



## skingg

tomscy2000 said:


> No experience with the HP-A4, unfortunately. I haven't really had great experiences with Fostex DACs, however, from experience with the A8C.
> 
> You're going to want more power than what the HA200/P50 provide, however, if you're going to use it with the HD650. Not necessarily too much more, but a little more at least. I'd stick with the E18, honestly, unless you don't like the TE7022L USB interface, which is its weakest link.


 
 I didn't know about the USB receiver holding back the DAC of the E18 until you mention it! Nonetheless, either my iem/earphone don't pair well with the E18's DAC or the soundstage feels kind of "cramped". I'm still relatively new in this hobby as I haven't really own a real headphone yet(currently only have a Shure 535-red iem and Sony MDR-1RBTMK2 headphone) and the HD650 seems to fit the bill after reading tons of reviews about it (I've sampled it at Yodobashi last year as well). 
  
 Someone over at the HD650 thread mentioned the E18 drives the headphone pretty decently, but seeing both the HA200 and P50 are slightly above the E18's performance and even you feel they won't provide enough power, I suppose the A4 is my best bet as there doesn't seem to be much choices available in the sub-$500 range of headphone amps. This and I am hoping to source for a better dac+amp with a wider soundstage.
  
 Looking at the specs of the A8C, it's DAC are of the Asahi Kasei's AK4399 while A4 is Burr Brown PCM1792A. Any experiences with this particular DAC?


----------



## tomscy2000

skingg said:


> I didn't know about the USB receiver holding back the DAC of the E18 until you mention it! Nonetheless, either my iem/earphone don't pair well with the E18's DAC or the soundstage feels kind of "cramped". I'm still relatively new in this hobby as I haven't really own a real headphone yet(currently only have a Shure 535-red iem and Sony MDR-1RBTMK2 headphone) and the HD650 seems to fit the bill after reading tons of reviews about it (I've sampled it at Yodobashi last year as well).
> Someone over at the HD650 thread mentioned the E18 drives the headphone pretty decently, but seeing both the HA200 and P50 are slightly above the E18's performance and even you feel they won't provide enough power, I suppose the A4 is my best bet as there doesn't seem to be much choices available in the sub-$500 range of headphone amps. This and I am hoping to source for a better dac+amp with a wider soundstage.
> 
> Looking at the specs of the A8C, it's DAC are of the Asahi Kasei's AK4399 while A4 is Burr Brown PCM1792A. Any experiences with this particular DAC?


 
  
 Maximum output for the E18 is 280 mW into 32 ohm, isn't it? The HA200/P50 are 160 mW into 32 ohms, IIRC.
  
 If you feel the E18 is cramped, I wouldn't recommend the HA200/P50 either. They're fairly intimate sounding as well. It's also a function of your earphones/headphones. The SE535LTD, while brighter than the normal version, is still an intimate sounding earphone, no matter what. Can't comment on the Sony. It's possible that the E18 just happens to not do well, but I can't really think of why at the moment --- it should be able to handle decently tough loads, given the gain/buffer design that FiiO always uses.
  
 The PCM1792A is a flagship-level DAC when used in the right hands. It can sound exceptional, right up there with the AK4399 and ES9018. However, it's what you do with it that counts, such as jitter control (oscillator, reclocking, etc.), I/V conversion, and analog gain and current buffering. The entire chain contributes. I've heard PCM1792 devices sound terrible (Styleaudio Topaz), and have heard them sound pretty good to great. These days, designers flock to ESS or AKM, but I still think the PCM1792 is a top-tier DAC chip. Again, it's what the designer does with it that counts most.
  
 I will continue to think of sub-$500 DAC/amps, but my brain doesn't work ATM. Do you absolutely need an iPod/Android compatible DAC/amp device? Or is simpler okay?
  
 EDIT: I was going to suggest the Oppo HA-2, but while it's powerful for 16 and 32 ohm loads, I found out that it drops to 30 mW into 300 ohms, which is weaker than the power output of the TEAC/Onkyo at 300 ohms (65 mW).


----------



## skingg

tomscy2000 said:


> Maximum output for the E18 is 280 mW into 32 ohm, isn't it? The HA200/P50 are 160 mW into 32 ohms, IIRC.
> 
> If you feel the E18 is cramped, I wouldn't recommend the HA200/P50 either. They're fairly intimate sounding as well. It's also a function of your earphones/headphones. The SE535LTD, while brighter than the normal version, is still an intimate sounding earphone, no matter what. Can't comment on the Sony. It's possible that the E18 just happens to not do well, but I can't really think of why at the moment --- it should be able to handle decently tough loads, given the gain/buffer design that FiiO always uses.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh thank you for the time to type those, they were very informative. I do not need an Android compatible solution because I have purchased the E18 primarily for that purpose. I'm occasionally just browsing around and reading off peoples' recommendations and checking if ebay have them as that's where I shop primarily. I've already sourced a couple of folks selling the A4 for under $400 inclusive of shipping which is kind of an attractive deal considering it was some $500 when it launched last year. But I'm still open for other options and recommendations. And since I'm purchasing at this price range for the HD650, I suppose I'm looking at the desktop dac/amp range of line.
  
 *Interesting discovery tonight as I try to hook up the E18's amp to my Asus desktop via line out (Realtek HD Audio) and surprisingly the Shure IEM just sounds better or should I say brighter with this pairing than when I used the E18's dac+amp (usb out).


----------



## balcmeg

I hope someone is still reading this thread. I am in the situation of looking to buy a dac/amp for my iPhone 5s and have been looking into the onkyo/Teak/fiio models mentioned here.
The usage will be only when I am on the move, either via iPhone or while travelling with my macbookair and my IEMs are Shure 325 or 846. At home I use a AMB M3 and Gamma2 combo by the computer and I am happy with the sound profile. Just as I am with my KEF R500 speakers..I mention this just to give an idea of my sound preferences..

Based on this, could anyone give me some thoughts on what to choose, the teac/Onkyo seems to have a definite advantage in battery time but with a heavier and bigger build.. On the other hand they are also directly compatible with the iPhone, while fiio will need a CCK and I read some comments where the fiio desnt seem to work without a powered usb hub, so that could be a disadvantage.

Happy for all comments since I am pretty new to headfi, but been into music for a long time.

/stefan


----------



## BillHew

Hi, I recently purchased the Onkyo unit. It's a nice little device and, while larger than my Fiio E07K, it does connect neatly to the lightning connector on my iPhone and iPad using a nice short cable I purchased. This makes it much neater than with the CCK+cable. I like the quality of the sound coming from this DAC/Amp. It delivers plenty of power to my headphones (32ohm) and to my Klispch X11 IEMs. The bass is very warm and rich and there is a good soundstage with the treble never sounding harsh plus plenty of mid. I think it's a good buy but a little more expensive than it should be here in Europe. Success!


----------



## Wiz33

billhew said:


> Hi, I recently purchased the Onkyo unit. It's a nice little device and, while larger than my Fiio E07K, it does connect neatly to the lightning connector on my iPhone and iPad using a nice short cable I purchased. This makes it much neater than with the CCK+cable. I like the quality of the sound coming from this DAC/Amp. It delivers plenty of power to my headphones (32ohm) and to my Klispch X11 IEMs. The bass is very warm and rich and there is a good soundstage with the treble never sounding harsh plus plenty of mid. I think it's a good buy but a little more expensive than it should be here in Europe. Success!


 

 Which cable did you get. I assume it's shorter than the normal 3ft lightning cable.


----------



## nmatheis

Thinking of getting one of these to use with my iDevices and an old iRiver IHP-140 (via optical connection), but I'm in the U.S. What's the best way to pick one up?


----------



## Gibsonmac

Ok, so it's a nice little unit, excellent build quality, but lacking in features... Just hi/low gain and output volume, it has a nice clean sound, but I'm fairly underwhelmed to be quite honest. If I were you I'd look into the JDS labs C5D for $250 or the ifi micro idsd dac for $499. The JDS is a great bang for the buck, and the ifi is probably the best portable, and feature filled, dac/amp on the market right now with incredible performance. Also the new LH labs Geek out V2 coming out in the next couple months is going to be all kinds of stellar, and if you pre-order now, it's only $289 for the portable one, here's the link: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-out-v2-the-world-s-most-powerful-compact-amp#/story


----------



## satsurfer

Hi,
 
I would like to upgrade my Stoner Acoustics UD110v2 (not too impressed from that) to a Meridian Eplorer 2 (278 US$ amazon germany) or a Onkyo DAC-HA200 (only 249 US$!!! (232US$ 'used') on amazon Germany).
 
to use with my android note 3 and OTG cable. (sometimes on computer)
headphones: grado sr325e (home), sennheiser hd380pro (on the move)
If sound is very good, I woudn't buy an ifi audio iDSD (new model 2016?) any longer, and use it in my hifi setup.
  
If sound is better with Meridian (30 U$) extra, I don't mind to pay that extra.
 
But I don't think the meridian (without amp) will work well with OTG cable (drain the battery of the phone)
 
Geek Out V2+ Infinity is also nice, but have to wait till amazon Germany/UK takes it (as otherwise, I pay a lot of customs and other costs, so that it is not interesting anymore). Better than Meridian?
 
24bit 192 kHz. is enough for me. Most of my files are 16 bit, and some 24 bit.(minority)
 
the geek out v2 doesn't work with OTG cable male to female, I read.


----------



## Wertzius

I will get mine in a few hours. The price is now acceptable in Germany and i think it is the best option in the 200€ price range. I will ise it at my laptop and with my Somy A15. I will let you know my thoughts.

Edit: First impressions


----------



## crashtest33

So. 
Owned my Teac HA-P50 for 4 months or so and have now sold it very disappointed. I had the Fostex Hpp1 for over a year and wanted to know if 3-4 yrs of development had rendered the Fostex outdated. 
It hasn't. The Teac was little better than an iPod. A marginal improvement in clarity from the DAC and very slight improvement in Bass but on the whole not worth the little money they charge for it. 
The Fostex outclasses the Teac in EVERY department. There is not a single one of the poncy words we use on here to describe sound that is an improvement in the Teac over the hpp1.
Very disappointed. Give it a go and see if you have better luck. 
Tested with Focal Spirit Classic cans and T-peos Altone200 IEMs.


----------



## Wertzius

The Onkyo has a different sounding than the Teac. The Fostex is more than two times more expensive. Until now i like the Onkyo. I also tried the Sony PHA-3 and the AudioTechnica PA100 but they are for more expensive and fail to deliver a lot more than the Onkyo.


----------



## satsurfer

Fostex only for Apple? No OTG USB Cable (android)


----------



## crashtest33

satsurfer said:


> Fostex only for Apple? No OTG USB Cable (android)




It is sadly. You can output lineout from the DAC though.


----------



## ArchDragoon

Hi everyone,
  
 I have sony pha-1a and look for the upgrade. My favorite music genre's rock and heavy metal (not death metal though).
  
 is this HA200 worth for me to sell pha-1a and buy it ?


----------



## Wertzius

The Onkyo wouldn`t make a big difference. You would get a larger device with more runtime and more power but that is all.
 The Sony is fine, if you like the sound!


----------



## ArchDragoon

wertzius said:


> The Onkyo wouldn`t make a big difference. You would get a larger device with more runtime and more power but that is all.
> The Sony is fine, if you like the sound!


 
 Ok. you give me a clear answer. Thank you


----------



## brasax

Hi,
  
 I just got mine and wanted to use with my iPhone 6*s*, but I hear some clicking noises and some intereferences caused by the radio module from the iPhone. 
  
 I had a chat with the Onkyo and TEAC support and they confirmed, that the DACs have some issues with the 6*s*. It seems Apple has changed something, so the only way would be the flightmode, which is not the best solution.
  
 TEAC support was not able to confirm if the new HA-P50SE will have a new shielding (is it the correct term? Sorry I'm not a native).
  
 Cheers,
 brasax


----------



## krismusic

Can I use an iPhone charger to charge the HA200?


----------



## napoleung

No, it can't be charged via lightning cable.
 But u can charge it via micro-usb, or with it's bundled charger.


----------



## krismusic

napoleung said:


> No, it can't be charged via lightning cable.
> But u can charge it via micro-usb, or with it's bundled charger.



Do you mean the bundled charger cable? AFAIK there was no supplied charger. 
I was wondering if an iPhone charger with the supplied USB to 3.5 jack would work. Having removed the lightning cable from the Apple charger.


----------



## Wertzius

Sure, you can do this.


----------



## krismusic

wertzius said:


> Sure, you can do this.



Thanks for the help.


----------



## Vero Golf Champ

Picked up the Onkyo for a song (NZD200 / USD135) a few days ago to meet my portable needs. Was using the aptX bluetooth Sony MDR XB950BT, but the bass got a bit much for me in the end. Once I'd set up a decent home rig (Pro-Ject DAC Box S USB & Head Box S) I realised the Sony's bass was more quantity than quality, even with the boost button off. Otherwise it was actually pretty good.

Anyway I've had a couple of sessions with the HA-200 and I think it's a fantastic little dac/amp, even at twice what I paid and more.

I'm feeding it Spotify Premium from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra via OTG USB. Cans are my beloved SMS Street on ear and Denon AH-D600. Haven't had the Denon for long. Recently I had a purge and got rid of some 'phones including the PSB M4U1 and AT ATH A500X. Both of those were very good, but a little bass light for my taste.

The SMS and Denon are easy to drive so on high gain I'm not even getting to 12 o'clock on the volume knob. 

I agree with previous posts that the sound is relaxed and slightly warmer than neutral, which suits me just fine. Treble is smooth but detailed, midrange is sweet enough and isn't recessed. Bass is muscular and potent, yet pretty well controlled. Dynamically pretty good, but maybe a touch languid and not the best choice for trebleheads.

Soundstage is reasonably wide, if not deep and imaging is very good.

All in all the little Onkyo punches well above its weight I reckon and gives my slightly cleaner and more open and neutral Pro-Ject rig a scare.


----------



## krismusic

vero golf champ said:


> Picked up the Onkyo for a song (NZD200 / USD135) a few days ago to meet my portable needs. Was using the aptX bluetooth Sony MDR XB950BT, but the bass got a bit much for me in the end. Once I'd set up a decent home rig (Pro-Ject DAC Box S USB & Head Box S) I realised the Sony's bass was more quantity than quality, even with the boost button off. Otherwise it was actually pretty good.
> 
> Anyway I've had a couple of sessions with the HA-200 and I think it's a fantastic little dac/amp, even at twice what I paid and more.



Nice to see the HA200 getting a bit of love.  Like you I got mine for very little money and could not be better pleased with it. 
If only it wasn't so bulky and heavy this would be it for me. 
I agree with all your impressions. Exactly what I would say. 
A little known gem.


----------



## Panther6834

Technically, this is NOT a "re-branded" TEAC.  Onkyo & TEAC each own 10% of the other.  They jointly developed it...or, to be more specific, the engineer who developed it was working for both companies.


----------



## victoranastacio

The Onkyo HA200 is probably one of the best kept DAC secrets for iPhones. It sounds amazing with an iPhone SE, which is the newest iPhone, built with the same/better components of the 6s but the same smaller size as the 5s which I prefer. I previously owned a much more expensive DAC, the VMODA VAMP for years and the VAMP was good, but the sound from the HA200 is more appealing/warmer.
  
 My music source is Spotify Premium and I listen to all kinds of music with the HA200 + Fidelio X2 cans which is an audiophiles dream without having to pay extreme. Next on my bucket list is to partner the HA200 with the new Beyerdamic T5P 2nd generation headphones. It will be a nice find if more expensive tesla cans make a huge difference.


----------



## Sammslog

I haven't tried the HA200 yet but I am planning too (I am not able to test it in Paris..). I recently tried JDS LABS C5D and found it pretty good enough. How do you think HA200 will fare against the likes of C5D?
 I use .flac and Apple music as my primary source, with a little inclination towards alternate and metal (Coldplay, U2, Pink Floyd and sometimes when I go nuts AC DC). I have Sennheiser HD 598, JBL synchros s500 and se215 IEMs. Would HA200 be a better choice for me over C5D?


----------



## victoranastacio

JDS labs is another one of my faves.
  
 Though I've never heard the C5D DAC+AMP with headphones, I do own it's sister JDS standalone ODAC connected to a computer + tube amplifier and the clarity, sound is superb. I suspect the C5D has similar DAC specs and it will be a nice addition to your iPhone. To be honest, I almost purchased the C5D but found the HA200 on sale and couldn't pass up the offer. 
  
 If I compare the aesthetic look of the C5D versus the HA200, I prefer the HA200. It just looks elegant placed next to my headphones and a bit of a showpiece. The other pro is the HA200 big rotating volume knob. It's very smooth and always sets perfect volume the first time.


----------



## krismusic

sammslog said:


> I haven't tried the HA200 yet but I am planning too (I am not able to test it in Paris..). I recently tried JDS LABS C5D and found it pretty good enough. How do you think HA200 will fare against the likes of C5D?
> I use .flac and Apple music as my primary source, with a little inclination towards alternate and metal (Coldplay, U2, Pink Floyd and sometimes when I go nuts AC DC). I have Sennheiser HD 598, JBL synchros s500 and se215 IEMs. Would HA200 be a better choice for me over C5D?



I haven't the C5D. The HA200 was the device that convinced me that the SQ of the iPhone could be bettered. I have heard the Mojo a couple of times and couldn't hear any improvement over my 5Sor 6S. Thousands of posts on here cannot be wrong though so maybe that's just me!
The HA200 gives more depth and detail to the bass and enhances the soundstage to give a spacious sound. I would like the treble to be a bit more forward. The treble is there but you have to listen for it. 
Overall the HA200 does not give what I would call an audiophile sound, neutral and transparent. Instead it gives a musical sound that is very pleasant to listen to.


----------



## ThatguyShinji

Does anyone know if the Onkyo Ha200 works on the Oneplus two? Im interested in getting it but not sure of its compatibility.


----------



## roiosdona

Hi, I would use the HA-200 together with a AR-M20 player to drive the Beyerdynamic T1 Gen2 .. What do you think? 
  
 Is it a good combination?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## krismusic

roiosdona said:


> Hi, I would use the HA-200 together with a AR-M20 player to drive the Beyerdynamic T1 Gen2 .. What do you think?
> 
> Is it a good combination?
> 
> Thanks!



I wouldn't have thought so as the T1 are 600 ohms. I don't know much technically but I was told the M20 would drive my 300 ohm. HD 600's to "reasonable " levels. I take it the M2 is not an option. 
Seems a shame to bypass the internals of the M20. You might as well use a phone at that point. 
Are you going portable with the semi open T1's? IME a stack is a PITA and to be avoided. 
I would have thought that there are better options than the HA200 for you.


----------



## roiosdona

Hi, yes I want to go portable with the T1 gen 2s.. What should I get? What is IME and PITA?
  
 What are the better options?
  
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## roiosdona

krismusic said:


> I wouldn't have thought so as the T1 are 600 ohms. I don't know much technically but I was told the M20 would drive my 300 ohm. HD 600's to "reasonable " levels. I take it the M2 is not an option.
> Seems a shame to bypass the internals of the M20. You might as well use a phone at that point.
> Are you going portable with the semi open T1's? IME a stack is a PITA and to be avoided.
> I would have thought that there are better options than the HA200 for you.


 
 Hi, yes I want to go portable with the T1 gen 2s.. What should I get? What is IME and PITA?
  
 What are the better options?
  
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## krismusic

roiosdona said:


> Hi, yes I want to go portable with the T1 gen 2s.. What should I get? What is IME and PITA?
> 
> 
> What are the better options?
> ...



In my experience and a pain in the, I refer you to the urban dictionary. 
I'm really not the best person to ask. 
I would question going portable with semi open phones. If you use them in public,you are going to be the definition of the answer to your second to last question to people around you and are not going to appreciate the quality of the T1 due to external noise. 
Unless you have a very specific use in mind, I would rethink the phones.


----------



## roiosdona

H


krismusic said:


> In my experience and a pain in the, I refer you to the urban dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hi, I meant using it portable at home!
 Do you have a recommendation of a setup?
Which DAP is better to use with the Beyerdynamic T1 gen2: Acoustic Research AR-M20 or Astell and kern AK100II?

The AR-M20 costs about 750 USD, the Astell and Kern costs about 687 USD.
 
 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## krismusic

roiosdona said:


> H
> Hi, I meant using it portable at home!
> 
> Do you have a recommendation of a setup?
> ...



Ah. Got you. I stress that my technical knowledge is very limited. 
The M2 as opposed to the M20 should drive the T1's nicely AFAIK. (As far as I know)
The M2 is yet more money. I don't know anything about the AK but again eye wateringly expensive. 
At the risk of being controversial. I would want to put these expensive DAP's up against an iPhone before I dropped all that cash. Unless money is easy to come by for you. 
Personally I would try the iPhone with an Objective O2 amp. The O2 is a very controversial amp in itself. It is certainly a very cost effective option. Again I am not 100% certain how well it would drive such high impedance phones. If you are interested do a search on here.


----------



## krismusic

You would probably be better to ask regarding DAPs and amps in the T1 thread. Beware of spending a lot of money unnecessarily though.


----------



## Quinto

From what I understand from a Japanese site, the HA200 does work with Ipod classic, can anyone comment on this combo?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## victoranastacio

Does anyone have experience using the HA200 on high gain. i just ordered 600 ohm Beyerdynamic's T1 2nd gen headphones and want to know if this amp has enough power to drive them. Hoping someone can provide insight. Thanks


----------



## Wertzius

I used it with a DT770 Edition 600 Ohm without problems. Give it a try.

Gesendet von meinem SGP621 mit Tapatalk


----------



## malcbo

Hello,
  
 Just acquired the HA200 and downloaded the app HF Player for iOS.
 Can anyone explain to unlock the HD Pack Player?
 According Onkyo's website the HD Pack Player should get unlocked for free when the HA200 is connected to the iPhone.


> When connected via USB, your DAC-HA200 offers free access to the Onkyo HD Player Pack app
> http://www.uk.onkyo.com/en/products/dac-ha200-118433.html


 
 In my case, I only get the option to buy the Pack...


----------



## victoranastacio

I thought it was free too but the only way to get the Player Pack APP was to buy. Totally misleading and not cool.


----------



## Pjer Bezuhoff

The same here.
 Looks like it's problem with iOS10 
 On my iPhone 4S with iOS9 - HD pack works with my Onkyo HA-200.
 but, iPhone SE with iOS10 - not, asked to buy a HD Pack.
  
 Trying to find how to inform Onkyo about problem with HD pack in iOS10, but can't find a way how to send feedback to Onkyo.
 Only forum?
  
  br,


----------



## apaar123

what is the maximum impedance for which it can give good power?


----------



## malcbo

pjer bezuhoff said:


> The same here.
> Looks like it's problem with iOS10
> On my iPhone 4S with iOS9 - HD pack works with my Onkyo HA-200.
> but, iPhone SE with iOS10 - not, asked to buy a HD Pack.
> ...



Hello,

I actually contacted the official importer in my country who responded quite promptly.
While he did not have a straight answer to provide, he did give me the official contact page of Pioneer (current owner of the Onkyo brand):
https://contactcenter.pioneer.eu/contactus.nsf/contact?openform&sub=ped&lang=en

I wrote to the support a week ago but haven't got any reply yet.
I'll keep on "spamming" until I get an answer!


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pjer Bezuhoff

Most of the time I'm using it with IEM's 16-32 Ohm, maximum what I have VE Monk Plus - 64 Ohm, and volume not going more than 45%-50% in High gain position.


----------



## victoranastacio

More head-fi'ers should share their success stories and gear pairing finds. Here's mine.
  
 Spotify Premium with an iPhone (5s, SE, 6s or 7) together with the Onkyo HA200 and Fidelio X2 headphones, will give you an impressive sound signature that will match/surpass equipment much more expensive. I suggest this pairing for anyone who loves 80's, 90's, 00 hard rock/heavy metal music.


----------



## Pjer Bezuhoff

Hello Everyone,
  
 After iOS update 10.1.1 HD pack for Onkyo HF player works fine.
 Can play DSD as well.
  
 Problem solved.
  
 br


----------



## Ling Vu

Hi everyone, I'm planning to get a £200 or below DAC/Amp for my portable use with my iphone 6s, got Sony xba z5 in use atm (normally have topping nx1a to play with and find it really good for the price with acceptable clarity and very good gain). The HA200 is a very attractive option with iOS compatibility, but can anyone compare the sound of this to the Cayin C5DAC (the new version with DAC added) and Meridian Explorer 2? My preferences are clarity, neutrality and balance which will help a long run of listening without fatigue.

Thanks a bunch in advance


----------



## malcbo

ling vu said:


> Hi everyone, I'm planning to get a £200 or below DAC/Amp for my portable use with my iphone 6s, got Sony xba z5 in use atm (normally have topping nx1a to play with and find it really good for the price with acceptable clarity and very good gain). The HA200 is a very attractive option with iOS compatibility, but can anyone compare the sound of this to the Cayin C5DAC (the new version with DAC added) and Meridian Explorer 2? My preferences are clarity, neutrality and balance which will help a long run of listening without fatigue.
> 
> Thanks a bunch in advance


 

 Hi,
  
 I've had and used the HA200 for a week with my iPhone 7 but have not been convinced by it. Mainly due to "clicking" noises I was experiencing when listening to it. This was happening with both Music app and Onkyo's app.
 Bulkiness was also bothering me.
  
 I ended up reselling it and bought a Dragonfly Red instead, and I'm very satisfied with it.


----------



## Ling Vu

malcbo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had and used the HA200 for a week with my iPhone 7 but have not been convinced by it. Mainly due to "clicking" noises I was experiencing when listening to it. This was happening with both Music app and Onkyo's app.
> Bulkiness was also bothering me.
> ...




Thanks a lot for your reply. Sadly I have auditioned both the Red and Black and was not impressed much with how they processed the sound with my Z5  (and so did the much loved Mojo) the clicking sounds on seem annoying as some said Onkyo confirmed the problem with the 6s. Seems like I should look for another pair of IEMs instead lol. Would you mind telling which one do you use the Dragonfly with?


----------



## malcbo

I don't use much my IEMs (AKG K3003) with the DFR they seem too sensitive (8 ohms & 125 dB SPL/V) to the power I guess, it was the same with the HA200.
The amp part is for more demanding ear/headphones for my use (V-Moda M100).



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wiencon

I hope someone sees this: I have great offer for TEAC P50 for about 180$ and ONKYO HA 300 for 320$, both cost around half the price they normally do.
My question is: is it good idea to buy HA300 if I only plan to use it as a DAC to iPhone or P50 would be enough and there wouldn't be much difference in quality between these two?


----------



## nunovpc

Right now i am between Topping NX4DSD vs Xduoo xd-05 vs Onkyo DAC-HA200 .
Any thoughs on them guys?


----------

